# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Αίσθημα καψίματος σε ολο το σώμα!!!

## minaspap

Καλημερα σε ολα τα μελη και καλο μηνα!Μετα απο 2 ισως και παραπανω χρονια απουσιας απο το φορουμ,ειπα να κανω μια επισκεψη και να μοιραστω το προβλημα μου,καλως σας βρηκα και παλι λοιπον!Πασχω απο καταθλιψη με κρισεις πανικου και νοσοφοβια εδω και μια 8ετια τουλαχιστον.Ειμαι χωρις κριση πανικου εδω και σχεδον 3 χρονια(ξερω μεγαλο διαστημα και κανω καθε μερα το σταυρο μου να συνεχισει ετσι),βεβαια η νοσοφοβια δε λεει να φυγει σε αντιθεση με τον πανικο!Πριν περιπου 3 μερες ξεκινησα να εχω ενα αισθημα καψιματος στο στηθος που με τις ωρες επεκταθηκε στα χερια,μετα στα ποδια και επειτα σε ολο το σωμα,το νιωθω ακομα και μεσα στο στομα και τα ματια,ειναι σαν να εχω φαει κοκκινη καυτερη πιπερια...ετσι μπορω να περιγραψω αυτο το καψιμο!Εχει συμβει σε καποιον αλλον/η απο εδω?Εχω το κακο να ψαχνω για ασθενειες οπως πολυ κοσμος φανταζομαι και οταν εγραψα αυτο το συμπτωμα στο ιντερνετ μου εβγαλε για σκληρυνση κατα πλακας και εχω φοβηθει και αγχωθει πολυ!

----------


## willowfairy

μην παει το μυαλο σου αμεσως σε κατι αρνητικο !
πολλα μπορει να συμβαινουν...
αυτα τα αισθηματα καψιματος τα εχω κι εγω αλλα παραλληλα με τρομερη φαγουρα.
μονο ομως οταν με δει ο ηλιος ή θερμανθει το σωμα μου λιγο παραπανω π.χ. να παω μεχρι το περιπτερο..
πηγα σε δερματολογο μου εδωσε φαρμακευτικη αγωγη αλλα και εξετασεις αιματος..(τις εκανα, δεν εχουν βγει ακομη)..παντως ταλαιπωρουμαι τωρα και 7 μηνες....

----------


## minaspap

Eγω πραγματικα νιωθω σαν να με εχουν βαλει στα καρβουνα,καιγομαι παντου...απο το κεφαλι μεχρι και στις πατουσες ακομα!

----------


## savatage

Θα σου πει ο γιατρος τι ειναι και τι πρεπει να κανεις, αν δεν μπορεις να αξιολογεις σωστα αυτα που διαβαζεις, καλυτερα να μην ψαχνεις στο ιντερνετ και διαβαζεις για ασθενειες. Απορω πώς δεν πηγες στο νοσοκομειο κατευθειαν αν ειναι τοσο εντονο οσο περιγραφεις, τι περιμενεις 3+ μερες?

----------


## minaspap

Δεν εχω παει ακομα σε καποιο γιατρο η νοσοκομειο γιατι παει και ερχεται,δεν με πιανει πχ 2 ωρες σερι.Στον υπνο για παραδειγμα δεν με ενοχλει,δηλαδη μπορω να κοιμηθω και μου φαινεται περιεργο η οταν βγαινω εξω βολτα παλι δεν το νιωθω τοσο εντονα.Βεβαια ως νοσοφοβικος απο τοτε που αρχισα να πηγαινω γυμνασιο εως κ τωρα,εχω παει σε γιατρους και επειγοντα νοσοκομειων απειρες φορες.Σε 1 χρονο εχω παει για παραδειγμα οσο 1 ανθρωπος σε ολη του τη ζωη και παραπανω.Το ιδιο και εξετασεις,αξονικες,μαγνητι κες,τριπλεξ,καρδιογραφηματ α,αιματος(ειδικες κ απλες),κολονοσκοπησεις,γασ ροσκοπησεις...μονο να με ανοιξουν με νυστερι δεν ετυχε.Ολες οι εξετασεις εβγαιναν παντα ειτε φυσιολογικες ειτε αρνητικες...δεν ειχα τιποτα.Οικογενειακους γιατρους εχω αλλαξει τρεις,συνεχεια τσακωμοι και διαφωνιες.Και ολοι μου ελεγαν το ιδιο παντα,ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι...αγχος σωματοποιημενο.Εχεις κανει εξετασεις για μεχρι τα 50 ελεγαν(εχεις καλυψη και προληψη μου ελεγαν)και ειμαι πλεον 30.

----------


## PenyP

> Δεν εχω παει ακομα σε καποιο γιατρο η νοσοκομειο γιατι παει και ερχεται,δεν με πιανει πχ 2 ωρες σερι.Στον υπνο για παραδειγμα δεν με ενοχλει,δηλαδη μπορω να κοιμηθω και μου φαινεται περιεργο η οταν βγαινω εξω βολτα παλι δεν το νιωθω τοσο εντονα.Βεβαια ως νοσοφοβικος απο τοτε που αρχισα να πηγαινω γυμνασιο εως κ τωρα,εχω παει σε γιατρους και επειγοντα νοσοκομειων απειρες φορες.Σε 1 χρονο εχω παει για παραδειγμα οσο 1 ανθρωπος σε ολη του τη ζωη και παραπανω.Το ιδιο και εξετασεις,αξονικες,μαγνητι κες,τριπλεξ,καρδιογραφηματ α,αιματος(ειδικες κ απλες),κολονοσκοπησεις,γασ ροσκοπησεις...μονο να με ανοιξουν με νυστερι δεν ετυχε.Ολες οι εξετασεις εβγαιναν παντα ειτε φυσιολογικες ειτε αρνητικες...δεν ειχα τιποτα.Οικογενειακους γιατρους εχω αλλαξει τρεις,συνεχεια τσακωμοι και διαφωνιες.Και ολοι μου ελεγαν το ιδιο παντα,ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι...αγχος σωματοποιημενο.Εχεις κανει εξετασεις για μεχρι τα 50 ελεγαν(εχεις καλυψη και προληψη μου ελεγαν)και ειμαι πλεον 30.



Εχω το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα εδω κ 5 μερες..εχω τρελαθει..καιγομαι παντου..πηγα σε νοσοκομειο κ μ εκαναν κατι εξετασεις αιματος κ μου ειπαν οτι ειναι πιθανον αγχος αλλα να κοιταξω να δω ποσο θα συνεχιστει..εχω κολλησει με τη Σκληρυνση κατα πλακας και φοβαμαι παρα πολυ μην εχω κατι! Και να πω κατι..εχω κ εγω νοσοφοβια!!

----------


## PenyP

Εχω το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα εδω κ 5 μερες..εχω τρελαθει..καιγομαι παντου..πηγα σε νοσοκομειο κ μ εκαναν κατι εξετασεις αιματος κ μου ειπαν οτι ειναι πιθανον αγχος αλλα να κοιταξω να δω ποσο θα συνεχιστει..εχω κολλησει με τη Σκληρυνση κατα πλακας και φοβαμαι παρα πολυ μην εχω κατι! Και να πω κατι..εχω κ εγω νοσοφοβια!!

----------

